
Show HN: Queue YouTube videos on the fly with Queuetu.be - thelollies
https://www.queuetu.be
======
thelollies
I decided to scratch my own itch as I like to play music via YouTube with
friends when we're together and usually this involves switching between two
open tabs on YouTube. It was also a nice project to warm up again after a long
sabbatical and to try some things I've never played with before (Front-end
programming, Responsive design, Hosting static site via AWS).

I've got some ideas on how to improve it if there is interest (to be honest it
scratches my own itch so well I'll probably make the improvements anyway :) ).

